# I worked 70+ hours again.. Think I'm done!! Finally



## PhxUberx (May 12, 2015)

I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
I made $873 working 70+ hours 
Spent $160+ in gas 
Put 1500+ miles
Wear n tear
So at the end I made like $7 per hour and I just did this to see if its really worth being full time driver my opinion is A Big NO.. What do you guys think? Posting my payment statement I received and today I'm on driver mode from last 3 hours and no RIDE at all. This is what happens when you are boarding new drivers everyday..


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

PhxUberx said:


> I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
> I made $873 working 70+ hours
> Spent $160+ in gas
> Put 1500+ miles
> ...


Absolutely correct!! Good post!!


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

UberX is nothing but part time work. I put in a ton of hours on Saturday and netted $215 before deducting for gas and wear and tear. I normally will do 3-4 nights per week and take on around 2-4 rides per night. Then every other weekend I will put some time in. It's all about timing and location. Never a steady source of income if it is just X driving.


----------



## PhxUberx (May 12, 2015)

Yes agreed but I meet lot of drivers who are full time and working 7 days a week.. Most of them said they net $100 a night but they are forgetting that you have to pay tax and wear and tear on gas.. Anyhow I'll still be a driver but weekend only..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberX, a minimum wage gig with no boss and a great view. that's all.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

plocp said:


> Obvious u r not doing it right see what I did for less hour
> 
> View attachment 9503


Those fees look crazy down there! Do they charge both you and the pax for breathing?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

PhxUberx said:


> I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
> I made $873 working 70+ hours
> Spent $160+ in gas
> Put 1500+ miles
> ...


Your findings confirm and are inline with what I have experienced here in Tampa Bay Area. 
I started to believe there is a throttling in the Uber system that limits a driver from 'killing it' so all other drivers can also be leveled up at minimum wage levels. 
It doesn;t matter where, what time and how hard I try, my hourly rate levels to about same number.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

plocp said:


> Obvious u r not doing it right see what I did for less hour
> 
> View attachment 9503


Wow you're really good at photo shop


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Need to see how many miles were added to your car for that 1300.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And if you'll notice, in 70+hrs. PhxUberx didn't get ANY surge. Thanks Uber for absolutely destroying our market adding thousands of drivers and completely eliminating surge.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

plocp said:


> Really didn't put much mileage on my car
> 
> View attachment 9504


With the exception of the 2 lowest fares, the others each are almost as much as all fares combined for 1 day of driving down here. In Tampa bay average ride is not even 10 bucks.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

PhxUberx said:


> I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
> I made $873 working 70+ hours
> Spent $160+ in gas
> Put 1500+ miles
> ...


Made $7 per hour ? No, much less. You made $873 before gas and wear and tear. Cost of driving varies by type of car, city, etc. But in most cases ranges between 35 and 60 cents per mile. Taking the lowest cost estimate, you earned less than $5 per hour. And with the IRS estimate of 57.5 cents, you earned less than 15 cents (yes, cents) per hour ! Bottom line, your conclusion that it is a big NO stands.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

plocp said:


> Obvious u r not doing it right see what I did for less hour
> 
> View attachment 9503


Would you mind to post a picture of week before. I guess not every week has a 4th of July in it. If you take away 4th July earnings and 5th's early hours, which is pretty much the 4th, I bet yours is going to be almost identical to OP's


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

plocp said:


> Obvious u r not doing it right see what I did for less hour
> 
> View attachment 9503


If by PA in your "location", you mean you're in Pittsburgh, then enjoy that 15% fare cut that was announced today. Given your costs don't change, a 15% fare decrease produces around a 30% profit decrease.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

plocp said:


> I only work weekend if not long weekend here is my 3 days work
> View attachment 9509


Again nothing personal, but do you see a deference in you hourly earnings?$19 per / hour to $14 per/hour


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, u can't compare the long weekend to the regular day, but I am ok for working 3 days for 500


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Wow you're really good at photo shop


Mine was $1098 for only 41.5 hours lol and 66 trips


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

By hours worked, does everyone mean actual time driving or the entire time you are online waiting for a ping? Because aren't you sitting at home sometimes while waiting? Or eating, talking on the phone, running errands... I don't consider that hours worked.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Are you guys Plus? Looks like you're getting more than $1.10/mile.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

69 hours online isn't much less than 70 hours. 
41 hours in 3 days isn't really part time.
Hours online are working hours. Doubtful that anyone runs errands or sits and eats while the app is online. I don't, because you never know when the next ping is coming.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> 69 hours online isn't much less than 70 hours.
> 41 hours in 3 days isn't really part time.
> Hours online are working hours. Doubtful that anyone runs errands or sits and eats while the app is online. I don't, because you never know when the next ping is coming.


My 41 hours was spread out of the week. I didn't even drive 7 hours on the 4th and still did pretty well. But if you are wondering my home is my home base to say. I know most aren't located right smack dab in the middle of a great Uber/ Lyft market but I am. I get to sit at home a lot until my phone pings.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Arizona during the sumer is very slow. I agree that Uber isn't the money making job that they claim it is. The snowbirds are gone, the college students are gone there were a lot of storms last week and Uber sent out the busy weekend email (which tricks noob drivers to work more). You would made more money working those hours 2 months from now and not in the AZ summer.


----------



## BombshellSydney (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm with ATX, I now sit at home and wait for my first ping to start my day. 95% of the time that initial ride will take me into the busy area where I will work the rest of my hours.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> My 41 hours was spread out of the week. I didn't even drive 7 hours on the 4th and still did pretty well. But if you are wondering my home is my home base to say. I know most aren't located right smack dab in the middle of a great Uber/ Lyft market but I am. I get to sit at home a lot until my phone pings.


So was it 41 hours in 3 days or was it spread out? Your story is changing.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

PhxUberx said:


> I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
> I made $873 working 70+ hours
> Spent $160+ in gas
> Put 1500+ miles
> ...


My friend, trust me when I say... I'm definitely not planning on doing this for long. I remember when I first started, 30 or 35hrs a week, 6 days... 800 bucks almost a 1000 if I did a few extra hours. Now I do 45hrs a week and I barely make 600. Mind you, people say 600 and your complaining. But, most of these people dont deduct gas, maintenance, toll(even though they pay it back, I'm still using it daily) and they dont keep the most sacred thing that comes at the end the year... Taxes! So when it comes to all this I think I make about 250 or less. I'm looking for a retail job, because I rather take shit from customers ar a store than watch my 2015 car get messed up by riders who think that because they're paying for the ride they can do whatever they want. I freaking hate it when they slam my freaking door, god! One of the things I hate is customers who slam my car door. But yea, your right, its B.S. I'm just trying to make enough to pay my car. I'm not even working night time because the majority of people are drunks and people who are just going to local bars.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> So was it 41 hours in 3 days or was it spread out? Your story is changing.


Different person buddy. I stick to my story. I'll be honest this week has started EXTREMELY slow but it's kinda expected because I don't usually start marking money until Fri sat and sun.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oops, my apologies.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

arto71 said:


> Again nothing personal, but do you see a deference in you hourly earnings?$19 per / hour to $14 per/hour


$14 per hour still not bad. You know there is some down time in there to begin with, as well as getting to the passengers. Where else can you make that kind of money for minimal kind of work. I wouldn't mind $500 over 3 days. Of course the holidays are going to be more, especially at the times a lot of drivers are off the roads. I had some surge trips on the 4th but they were very late at night in remote parts of the state, so it can be done for sure.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Phoenix has a glut of drivers so it's no surprise earnings and surges are suffering because of it.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

Phoenix isn't the only area with a surge in drivers therefore reducing the surge to riders. It's just a matter of time before they lose good drivers due to inability to make anything. Without the surges and at normal prices it will be very difficult to make this work, even part time.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

PhxUberx said:


> I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
> I made $873 working 70+ hours
> Spent $160+ in gas
> Put 1500+ miles
> ...


Wow, my _best_ week when I worked for the Uber Dog and Pony Show was like 78.3 hours, and my payout was probably within $25 of yours also (not counting a decent amount in tips). That was, however, back when the mileage rate was $1.40/mile, here in Louisville. They've since cut it to $0.70/mile, but the last time I looked the idiots had raised it back to $1.00/mile, which obviously, still isn't even near enough to drive for those scummy bastards.

Let us not forgot that there was also no taxes that had been paid (YET!) from that $873! The high risk is also something that has to be considered, but I'm not sure how you would figure in having your life ruined.

Uber sucks, and with their lies, I would go as far as to call it an outright _scam. 
_
I guess Kalanick will be selling magical, magnetized, ionized, life-force strengthening bracelets on tv next. What a loser scumbag.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> My 41 hours was spread out of the week. I didn't even drive 7 hours on the 4th and still did pretty well. But if you are wondering my home is my home base to say. I know most aren't located right smack dab in the middle of a great Uber/ Lyft market but I am. I get to sit at home a lot until my phone pings.


Then you get to go get ripped off.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Then you get to go get ripped off.


What


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> Obvious u r not doing it right see what I did for less hour
> 
> View attachment 9503


This is how you do it...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

DexNex said:


> This is how you do it...


Is this uberx?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Is this uberx?


Yes.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> This is your best week? Almost none of my earning report under 1k, this is my last week
> View attachment 10078


That is not my best week, just a recent one. Note that I only worked 25 hours, I only drive UberX part time.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

DexNex said:


> That is not my best week, just a recent one. Note that I only worked 25 hours, I only drive UberX part time.


That was last months earning, how u do on last week


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

This week I have driven about 15 hours and earnings are just over $500. That is earnings to me, not fares.

Last week I was on vacation (from both Uber and my other job). 

I did not drive on July 4th either.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> That was last months earning, how u do on last week


Was one week out of last month, not a whole month. I average about 45-50/hour in fares, which is about $33-38/hour in earnings.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Was one week out of last month, not a whole month. I average about 45-50/hour in fares, which is about $33-38/hour in earnings.


Not impressive, the shorter the hour you drive, you can just pick the best hour of the week and achieve those hourly rate, full time driver have to drive the peak time and the down time


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> Not impressive, the shorter the hour you drive, you can just pick the best hour of the week and achieve those hourly rate, full time driver have to drive the peak time and the down time


And that, my friend, is the whole point. Maximum return, with minimal time/mileage effort.

If you are driving Uber full time, and grinding it out, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

DexNex said:


> And that, my friend, is the whole point. Maximum return, with minimal time/mileage effort.
> 
> If you are driving Uber full time, and grinding it out, you are doing it wrong.


Not right, if I have a decent paying job, I wouldn't driving for uber full time, I don't even bother to drive part time either, not worth the hassle, I will rent a beach house at the shore and enjoy my vacation. If I have nothing else to do then I will uber for the cash, much better than a lot of those min pay job in the market, lots of freedom, make my own hour, I can quit anytime if I tired of it. So far I ave 1k plus a week, really not bad for temporary job. Of cause if my own business pick it up in the future I will not uber for sure


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

DexNex said:


> This is how you do it...


73 trips in 25 hours online. That's 3 trips per hour, so an average of 20 minutes per trip.
Either you know your city and driving area really well and all of your pickups are at your dropoff locations or this is photoshopped somewhere. I'm leaning toward the photoshop.
Feel free to elaborate on your methods for acquiring pax so rapidly. If it isn't photoshopped, I could definitely use a tip or 2 to double my intake while cutting my hours by a little.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> 73 trips in 25 hours online. That's 3 trips per hour, so an average of 20 minutes per trip.
> Either you know your city and driving area really well and all of your pickups are at your dropoff locations or this is photoshopped somewhere. I'm leaning toward the photoshop.
> Feel free to elaborate on your methods for acquiring pax so rapidly. If it isn't photoshopped, I could definitely use a tip or 2 to double my intake while cutting my hours by a little.


Is it possible that he's getting a decent amount of surge rides? I had one 2 weeks ago that was $177 for less than an hour of driving. But of course I don't get those kind of fares regularly. I typically get one, maybe two surge rides per weekend night, at $20ish total (minimum fares basically).


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

ApertureHour said:


> Is it possible that he's getting a decent amount of surge rides? I had one 2 weeks ago that was $177 for less than an hour of driving. But of course I don't get those kind of fares regularly. I typically get one, maybe two surge rides per weekend night, at $20ish total (minimum fares basically).


Might be possible in his market. No way anyone gets more than one or possibly 2 surge rides in a night in my city. Surges last here typically about 10-15 minutes tops, and usually only at 2am unless there's a huge festival like SXSW or ACL Live.
I average about 40 trips per week, and I am normally online for about 25-30 hours. I did 23 rides in a 10 hour span once, but the money wasn't near what he's showing.
Based upon my market. He's averaging $15.86 total fare per trip. That's 11 miles per trip average. While I would love to do that, you're going to have to be driving at 60mph constantly to get 3 fares per hour. I simply don't see it adding up.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Your findings confirm and are inline with what I have experienced here in Tampa Bay Area.
> I started to believe there is a throttling in the Uber system that limits a driver from 'killing it' so all other drivers can also be leveled up at minimum wage levels.
> It doesn;t matter where, what time and how hard I try, my hourly rate levels to about same number.


^^^
That's precisely why Uber doesn't want any drivers to build up a regular clientele. 
They don't want a go-getter to get out there and make a name for him/herself so that they can build up a regular base that might take people to work, or to weekly dialysis, or whatever. 
They just want to have an "even playing field" of general mediocrity.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Agreed. Getting regular riders hurts their on demand model, but the 73 trips thing is what's eating at me.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

PhxUberx said:


> I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
> I made $873 working 70+ hours
> Spent $160+ in gas
> Put 1500+ miles
> ...


Uber didn't work as a full time job? No shit


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Agreed. Getting regular riders hurts their on demand model, but the 73 trips thing is what's eating at me.


^^^
Yup, I have to agree with you. 
I was accepted and was going to start driving in a week when Uber was kicked here in Nevada. 
Glad it happened... my CLA250 would have 50K on the clock instead of 5,000 and be beaten to shreads. LOL. 
Not only that, but the CLA250 only qualifies for X. 
I went back to work for the limo company.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't forget, he is not accounting for dead miles such as miles driven to a specific location and back to his home..... and time that he is hanging out waiting persay for a surge. It is possible he actually invested much more time then 25 hours, such as 50 hours to get those rides. It is extremely hard to tell just based on his payout.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber Uber said:


> Don't forget, he is not accounting for dead miles such as miles driven to a specific location and back to his home..... and time that he is hanging out waiting persay for a surge. It is possible he actually invested much more time then 25 hours, such as 50 hours to get those rides. It is extremely hard to tell just based on his payout.


That's true, the 25 hours is only the time logged into the app. However, he does appear to have great timing in that market. He might drive back to his sweet spot and login and get a ping right away and off to the races again. No matter what though, $35/hour net is very good and means that he definitely utilizes his time on the app well. Kudos to him for doing that well. I know my per hour rate while logged into the app is not nearly that good. He finds a way to make it happen.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, I have to agree with you.
> I was accepted and was going to start driving in a week when Uber was kicked here in Nevada.
> Glad it happened... my CLA250 would have 50K on the clock instead of 5,000 and be beaten to shreads. LOL.
> ...


I have a full time job and I do uber so the wife and I can afford a second car. So far, in 2 months, I am able to cover the car payment, fuel and additional insurance. This month will be better than last, because I am getting smarter and the experience is teaching me what areas to sit in for quicker pings. I concentrate on the $10 and up distances, I don't get bogged down in downtown and I deadhead specifically to get into the best possible position for a quick ping. I also have had a pretty good success rate with making some out of towners comfortable, and I give them my number. I have gotten a few short term repeat riders from it, and found a good early AM spot where I can collect airport rides on the weekend. End goal is to start doubling up on the car payments now that I am more versed in making the system pay off for me.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber Uber said:


> Don't forget, he is not accounting for dead miles such as miles driven to a specific location and back to his home..... and time that he is hanging out waiting persay for a surge. It is possible he actually invested much more time then 25 hours, such as 50 hours to get those rides. It is extremely hard to tell just based on his payout.


True that, except for the 73 rides. I constantly experiment with different tactics and locations. Deadhead while offline occasionally so I can get to my spot with no chance of getting a shorter ride. Sometimes I take a surface road instead of the freeway and leave the app on, sometimes it leads to 2 or 3 smaller fares that get me closer to my spot...but they usually take me the opposite direction.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Uber said:


> Don't forget, he is not accounting for dead miles such as miles driven to a specific location and back to his home..... and time that he is hanging out waiting persay for a surge. It is possible he actually invested much more time then 25 hours, such as 50 hours to get those rides. It is extremely hard to tell just based on his payout.


^^^
Oh yeah, I realize that... no argument here. 
The dead miles will kill 'ya. 
HOwever many hours it is that he invested... it's too many hours and not enough money.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

It's not a Photoshop, I consistently average $35-38 in earnings (about $45-50 in fares) per hour.

I only drive weekends, and I am very targeted in what times of day/night I drive. I find that the surges during the week are short-lived and it is very easy to get lured into an area and not get a run.

Seattle has three major surge zones. You can bounce around pretty easily between them at night, so surge chasing here can pay off.

We are very busy here, usually go right from one ping to another with no break. Lots of tourists, and young techies (Amazon, Microsoft, Tableau, Valve, etc) so the market is strong. It's been unseasonably warm here too, so no one wants to walk up the hills.

I also have access to some data_* that the rest of you do not yet have*_, it really helps to understand the flow of surges in my city. I have learned a lot about where to be, and when to be there, to maximize my earnings. More details on that part soon....

The biggest factor in maximizing earnings is to know when/where a surge is happening. And second, where to go within that area to get a pax going the maximum distance, so you can exploit the surge fully. Think about really unique places in your city that people would travel to get to form distant parts of your city. Those are the places that you need to target during a surge. If your city has only one gay bar.... that is exactly where I would be. If you have only one dance club, that is where I would be. It's not just enough to be close to any bar at 2AM for the big surge, you need to be close to a bar/venue that would attract someone from a far part of your city. A bar that is unique, or one-of-a-kind. A venue that is not near hotels where guests would be traveling to.

There are businesses here that allow employees to expense Uber when they work late and miss the last busses. Those people often live far out of town... great for a surge run as they don't really care about the charge.

That is the type of thinking that you need to use. It won't work everytime, but most of the time you will see a rewarding result.

*Find exploitable patterns in the chaos and you will be richly rewarded. Do not work for Uber, make Uber work for you.*


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Might be possible in his market. No way anyone gets more than one or possibly 2 surge rides in a night in my city. Surges last here typically about 10-15 minutes tops, and usually only at 2am unless there's a huge festival like SXSW or ACL Live.
> I average about 40 trips per week, and I am normally online for about 25-30 hours. I did 23 rides in a 10 hour span once, but the money wasn't near what he's showing.
> Based upon my market. He's averaging $15.86 total fare per trip. That's 11 miles per trip average. While I would love to do that, you're going to have to be driving at 60mph constantly to get 3 fares per hour. I simply don't see it adding up.


1.35 base/mile here. lots of surge on weekends. most trips are at 1.5-2x. we are definitely a bigger market for Uber than Austin.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Might be possible in his market. No way anyone gets more than one or possibly 2 surge rides in a night in my city. Surges last here typically about 10-15 minutes tops, and usually only at 2am unless there's a huge festival like SXSW or ACL Live.
> I average about 40 trips per week, and I am normally online for about 25-30 hours. I did 23 rides in a 10 hour span once, but the money wasn't near what he's showing.
> Based upon my market. He's averaging $15.86 total fare per trip. That's 11 miles per trip average. While I would love to do that, you're going to have to be driving at 60mph constantly to get 3 fares per hour. I simply don't see it adding up.


Here is part of one of those nights... just time stamps so you can an idea of the time flow. The little blue arrows mean it is a surge run and can be expanded. Sorry I am not showing the whole page, it has trip IDs that could be used to identify me as an individual driver.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

You have me convinced. There are no surges that last that long in my market.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Here is part of one of those nights... just time stamps so you can an idea of the time flow. The little blue arrows mean it is a surge run and can be expanded. Sorry I am not showing the whole page, it has trip IDs that could be used to identify me as an individual driver.


Well done my main man! Keep it up and we'll take over the world....pinky


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you for the advice, it's definitely appreciated!


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

If that were like that everywhere then many drivers would be happy with the extra income. Fact is that even on the weekends most places don't surge like that. That truly is amazing. Only 1 non surge fare out of 20+ trips. That's an amazing market that appear to be understaffed with drivers. If it were like that in NJ then they wouldn't have to bring on new drivers at the obnoxious rate they bring them on. Oh well, it's all about location and timing. Nice job in deed.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Surges around me come like clock work. If you learn your market you should be able to know when and where it's going to surge. Sometimes I'll travel 20 miles just to make sure I hit a good surge. But it's also about knowing people are going to be taking long trip from where I pick them up at.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

DexNex said:


> It's not a Photoshop, I consistently average $35-38 in earnings (about $45-50 in fares) per hour.
> 
> I only drive weekends, and I am very targeted in what times of day/night I drive. I find that the surges during the week are short-lived and it is very easy to get lured into an area and not get a run.
> 
> ...


This get my vote as best post ever. You reinforce some of my theories, we just don't have the same surges here. I will definitely be looking at my driving from a different perspective.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Surges around me come like clock work. If you learn your market you should be able to know when and where it's going to surge. Sometimes I'll travel 20 miles just to make sure I hit a good surge. But it's also about knowing people are going to be taking long trip from where I pick them up at.


Yep, but if this only occurs at 2:00 - 2:15 AM, you're going to be severely limited.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

The problem around here is that I drive part time, usually a few evenings during the week and an occasional weekend day. I keep all my rides on a spreadsheet and I even went back looking at the pickup and dropoff cities and try to position myself for multiple rides from similar locations, and occasionally wind up with that better ride, but around here surge is only seen really late night and late on weekends, unless you are by the NJ Shore, but that is a different reason, especially when they are aggressively ticketing and impounding cars in that area, who needs that.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Skyhakw2472 said:


> The problem around here is that I drive part time, usually a few evenings during the week and an occasional weekend day. I keep all my rides on a spreadsheet and I even went back looking at the pickup and dropoff cities and try to position myself for multiple rides from similar locations, and occasionally wind up with that better ride, but around here surge is only seen really late night and late on weekends, unless you are by the NJ Shore, but that is a different reason, especially when they are aggressively ticketing and impounding cars in that area, who needs that.


Dex's point is to look for patterns in the chaos. You won't find them without being out there looking for them. You will probably have to absorb some losses before you start seeing the patterns. For example, I drive weeknights from 6-11pm, and I do not leave my house without a pax request. Most of the time that nets me a longer ride. It also helps set the tone for the evening. 
Learn when happy hour starts and ends in certain areas of the city, and position yourself accordingly.
Find some of the more upscale restaurants with very limited hours and hang close during the last hour or 2 that they're open, especially if they're in areas with limited parking.
Movie theaters that serve alcohol, check the show times and be online an hour before the start of the hottest new movie and be close to the theater at the end of the show.
There are unlimited possibilities and combos.
It's never going to be as easy as the ad says. "Turn on your phone, drive, and you'll make some money." Surely you didn't believe it would be that simple.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am a noob and average $18-$22 in profit (not earnings...oops) per hour driving a small SUV on X in Seattle. The rates are good enough for that. Throw in effectively playing the surge game...which DexNex is clearly adept at...and you can achieve his earnings. Totally believable based on what I've seen in person.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> It's never going to be as easy as the ad says. "Turn on your phone, drive, and you'll make some money." Surely you didn't believe it would be that simple.


Of course not and for the most part I am happy with my part time rides. There are definitely certain days where rides are not as easy to come by, and there are some days where it is non stop. One day I had 2 rides, then next 6 of pretty good length.

The only statement that I had a problem with was the statement that he says he has information that nobody else has access to. If that's true good for him, don't have to announce that, looks like there is that unfair advantage that others do not have. Other than that there are a ton of good points, and of course it's not as easy as turn on and drive, although in some areas it may be the case.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey, 
I'll be honest. I hoped it was that easy!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Dex's point is to look for patterns in the chaos. You won't find them without being out there looking for them. You will probably have to absorb some losses before you start seeing the patterns. For example, I drive weeknights from 6-11pm, and I do not leave my house without a pax request. Most of the time that nets me a longer ride. It also helps set the tone for the evening.
> Learn when happy hour starts and ends in certain areas of the city, and position yourself accordingly.
> Find some of the more upscale restaurants with very limited hours and hang close during the last hour or 2 that they're open, especially if they're in areas with limited parking.
> Movie theaters that serve alcohol, check the show times and be online an hour before the start of the hottest new movie and be close to the theater at the end of the show.
> ...


If you're in a city where you get one pong after another AND it surges frequently then his advice would work great. Unfortunately although it's sound advice if you cut his number of trips to half and no surges he would be making a lot less. Many markets are just too full of drivers for back to back pings and surges.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

True. I average fewer trips, and about half the dollars in about the same amount of time online because there aren't surges here constantly. 

There are good nights and bad nights during the week, but I think that mostly there are consistent areas and inconsistent areas. I average over $10 per ride because I target areas that generate longer rides. Does it always work? No. But I have had pretty consistent evenings during the week in a market that is pretty saturated with drivers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> I have a full time job and I do uber so the wife and I can afford a second car. So far, in 2 months, I am able to cover the car payment, fuel and additional insurance. This month will be better than last, because I am getting smarter and the experience is teaching me what areas to sit in for quicker pings. I concentrate on the $10 and up distances, I don't get bogged down in downtown and I deadhead specifically to get into the best possible position for a quick ping. I also have had a pretty good success rate with making some out of towners comfortable, and I give them my number. I have gotten a few short term repeat riders from it, and found a good early AM spot where I can collect airport rides on the weekend. End goal is to start doubling up on the car payments now that I am more versed in making the system pay off for me.


POST # 57/@ATX22: HEY! You're getting
"Wicked Close" to
becoming a "Well-Known" Member!

Bison enjoys Your Even-Toned, Positive,
Just right-sized Posts.......and I guess about
230 Others feel the Same Way.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 57/@ATX22: HEY! You're getting
> "Wicked Close" to
> becoming a "Well-Known" Member!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bison. I like to try to give everyone food for thought. The even tone may come from years of experience as an arbiter.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Thanks, Bison. I like to try to give everyone food for thought. The even tone may come from years of experience as an arbiter.


POST # 78/@ATX22: Wait.........wait for it.
secretadmirer will
reappear from his bunker in Montana,
and Impishly Inquire about How One
Gets Trained for "Ar" "biting", is there
Dental AND Mental Toughness required?
Like Corona, he takes Pride in being a
LightWeight!

Bison sets a Muttley Trap!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hahahahaha. 
I just used arbiter because it sounds more profound than baseball umpire. 
If you ever want a poor paying part time gig that doesn't pay well and has every dirtbag with a pulse second guessing everything from your IQ to your parents marital status, I can hook you up.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Here is part of one of those nights... just time stamps so you can an idea of the time flow. The little blue arrows mean it is a surge run and can be expanded. Sorry I am not showing the whole page, it has trip IDs that could be used to identify me as an individual driver.


POST # 62/DexNex: B O O Y A H !
Please see UPNF Poobahs
about REBRANDING AS "SURGEINATOR".

This should Emphasize the Necessity of
Cutomer Acquisition & Retention: A N D
Lyft has a FEMALE Senior V.P. with THAT
EXACT title. Meanwhile.......#[F]Uber has PettyDic...tator continuously laser-meas-uring his micro-chubby while Watching
"Hot Chicks" on "Godview" at 1455. Sigh.

Bison scolds Emperor A♡♡hat.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Hahahahaha.
> I just used arbiter because it sounds more profound than baseball umpire.
> If you ever want a poor paying part time gig that doesn't pay well and has every dirtbag with a pulse second guessing everything from your IQ to your parents marital status, I can hook you up.


POST # 80/@ATX22: Wow! Just like the
#[F]Ubering Benefits:

"Enjoy Getting Pissed On AND Pissed-Off!"

Bison Chortling.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I get about $300 for barely 16 hours on average and spend (varies) $60 on gas for the week.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> I get about $300 for barely 16 hours on average and spend (varies) $60 on gas for the week.


That's not the only costs of driving. 
https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

PhxUberx said:


> I have a primary job and had 2 weeks vacation. So I decided to work 10 hours shift and 7 days a week. Weekend I worked all night and worked mostly all busy hours in Phoenix. Heres what I figured out that if you want to become a full time Uber driver and want to survive you will have to work 7 days a week to make $2000 avg every month. All that guaranteed weekly pay of $1000+ or $1500+ is BS..
> I made $873 working 70+ hours
> Spent $160+ in gas
> Put 1500+ miles
> ...


I have stated, numerous times (And once, in person to Uber representatives) "if there was really good, steady money to be made keeping a nice, clean, fully insured vehicle on the streets ready for hire at a moment's notice, all of the black car operators in the world would have already been doing it large scale, and Taxi companies would not be left recruiting from low skill segments of the population. It is lucrative during large events, but as a regular gig, I doubt it ever will be for the majority.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a financed car which I got way before I knew about Uber for $340 a month. Tires have wear and tear and I drive often on my own, I've had the car for about a year and it has new tires. My car gets regular maintenance... like $200 for a 3-4 month maintenance plan. I do $20 a month for car wash...



Txchick said:


> That's not the only costs of driving.
> https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I have stated, numerous times (And once, in person to Uber representatives) "if there was really good, steady money to be made keeping a nice, clean, fully insured vehicle on the streets ready for hire at a moment's notice, all of the black car operators in the world would have already been doing it large scale, and Taxi companies would not be left recruiting from low skill segments of the population. It is lucrative during large events, but as a regular gig, I doubt it ever will be for the majority.


Sigh...yep to bad you have to keep repeating yourself over & over again. Bet those Uber representatives had a blank stare in their face when you said that.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> I have a financed car which I got way before I knew about Uber for $340 a month. Tires have wear and tear and I drive often on my own, I've had the car for about a year and it has new tires. My car gets regular maintenance... like $200 for a 3-4 month maintenance plan. I do $20 a month for car wash...


Still have to calculate that into costs of driving. Read the post.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I did.... well not really lol. Despite all those calculations Uber helps me... yes I live week to week but this is the only thing I can do besides school


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Sigh...yep to bad you have to keep repeating yourself over & over again. Bet those Uber representatives had a blank stare in their face when you said that.


Yes, they did. They told us we would need to keep cars around the downtown hotels. We explained that unless they could guarantee a certain level of business, we would go broke. because we would be paying a driver to sit down town waiting for a ride request. They told us "no, you just pay them when they have a ride". Ummm......No?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> I did.... well not really lol. Despite all those calculations Uber helps me... yes I live week to week but this is the only thing I can do besides school


If your vehicle is financed, how are you handling the comprehensive/collision end of this? My advice: Make sure you have all the facts as applicable to your situation , your policy , your loan, and your state.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Yes, they did. They told us we would need to keep cars around the downtown hotels. We explained that unless they could guarantee a certain level of business, we would go broke. because we would be paying a driver to sit down town waiting for a ride request. They told us "no, you just pay them when they have a ride". Ummm......No?


^^^
Yup... that certainly sounds like the Uber mentality. 
Totally disassociated from reality.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Yes, they did. They told us we would need to keep cars around the downtown hotels. We explained that unless they could guarantee a certain level of business, we would go broke. because we would be paying a driver to sit down town waiting for a ride request. They told us "no, you just pay them when they have a ride". Ummm......No?


Ummmm..your correct rolling my eyes at Uber office.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Ummmm..your correct rolling my eyes at Uber office.


We just were not smart enough to convert our employees to "independent contractors". Had we done so, we could have told them to sit down town off the clock. Brilliant!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> If your vehicle is financed, how are you handling the comprehensive/collision end of this? My advice: Make sure you have all the facts as applicable to your situation , your policy , your loan, and your state.


 What do you mean? I have full coverage from Geico per my financing agreement. I didnt get my car to work for Uber specifically.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> What do you mean? I have full coverage from Geico per my financing agreement. I didnt get my car to work for Uber specifically.


Your full coverage is probably no good while you "uber" (unless you have purchased coverage specifically for TNC gap)


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Sebikun2 said:


> I have full coverage from Geico per my financing agreement.


Most personal policies have a clause that reads, "Exclusion - Ride for hire vehicle s."

This includes pizza drivers, too.

BTW, check with GEICO to see if they offer rideshare insurance in your state. It does in TX.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Most personal policies have a clause that reads, "Exclusion - Ride for hire vehicle s."
> 
> This includes pizza drivers, too.
> 
> BTW, check with GEICO to see if they offer rideshare insurance in your state. It does in TX.


okay, how do they know a person drives for Uber? Does Uber tell insurance policies?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

One insurance company found out when Uber did the credit check.

If you are involved in an accident, Uber's policy does nada for you until your insurance denies the claim. At the same time you will.be cancelled.

This post came from.another thread. A high level Uber staff member explained Uber's insurance. Tap the Box several times to open it.



Desert Driver said:


> . . . Therefore, let us accept that I had a wonderful conversation this morning with Mr. Chris Boedeker (not his real.name). Mr. Boedekeris the Senior Claims Manager at Uber.
> 
> Answered 1/5/2016 by Chris Boedeker, Senior Claims Manager at Uber. Telephone conversation with [Desert Driver]
> 
> ...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Even better this past week:










"I feel the urge, the urge to surge!"


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I did better job because I drive full time and I double the hourly rate than before


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Even better this past week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!! There's no slot for "Top Driver"!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> okay, how do they know a person drives for Uber? Does Uber tell insurance policies?


You, my sister have a lot of reading to do. Start by reading your insurance policy. From there, read the Uber insurance policy. Then, find out how Uber covers you in your state.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

NJ surge ja tthe worst, that shit barely last 1minute, and everyone waits it out. 12am to any time on the weekends is good if you're up to deal with drunks, and girls vomating in your car. No thanks.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> I think I did better job because I drive full time and I double the hourly rate than before
> View attachment 10454


That does look nice for full-time. Well done.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

DexNex said:


> That does look nice for full-time. Well done.





plocp said:


> I think I did better job because I drive full time and I double the hourly rate than before
> View attachment 10454


Yes being in a better paying market (for now) helps.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm predicting that Seattle is still in its establishment stage and UBER is nowhere near finished onboarding drivers.

With all the big companies there (Boeing as well) it must have a very healthy economy compared with say Detroit or Chicago. A long way from the cheap labour in the south as well who think nothing of driving 70+hours at .75c per mile.

Uber in Seattle has to COMPETE for labour, hence the higher mileage rate and better utilisation as evidenced by DexNex , I hope his openness here doesn't lead to the degrading of his market by UBERX dumping 1000s of drivers there.

(Would live to visit Seattle one day and visit the old underground city lost to fire in the late 1800s. And the setting of the Night Stalker TV series)


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm predicting that Seattle is still in its establishment stage and UBER is nowhere near finished onboarding drivers.
> 
> With all the big companies there (Boeing as well) it must have a very healthy economy compared with say Detroit or Chicago. A long way from the cheap labour in the south as well who think nothing of driving 70+hours at .75c per mile.
> 
> ...


I used to live there. You should visit. Right about now it's stunningly beautiful. Everything is postcard perfect. I've done the underground tours. It's fun and interesting.

Yes there's the establishment phase and will see about that. I beleive they just came down from 1.65/mile a few months ago. However, the higher standard of living there might play a part too. Even their minimum wage earner's earn way above the average starting @ $15.00/hour. In other words, if Uber goes too low then they won't attain a reliable pool of drivers to saturate the area with. Like you say about the south. Not really allot of good alternatives ie plenty of drivers available with little to no available profit to be made. Personally, I think that's about as morally corrupt as you can get but that's capitalism at it's core.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JLA said:


> I used to live there. You should visit. Right about now it's stunningly beautiful. Everything is postcard perfect. I've done the underground tours. It's fun and interesting.
> 
> Yes there's the establishment phase and will see about that. I also wonder if the higher standard of living there plays a part too. Even their minimum wage earner's earn way above the average starting @ $15.00/hour. In other words, if Uber goes to low then they won't attain a reliable pool of drivers to saturate the area with. Like you say about the south. Not really allot of good alternatives ie plenty of drivers available with little to no available profit to be made. Personally, I think that's about as morally corrupt as you can get but that's capitalism at it's core.


 What you point out is something that motivates me to head to some some secluded part of the Aussie Coast and live off the grid.

The UBER business model is based largely on taking advantage of people who have few choices and limited education. Then dropping rates, and saturating markets and increasing their commissions.

Uber takes a clip of every job, whilst drivers in UBERX take huge risks to their future financial situation if they haven't got the correct commercial and business insurance in place. Uber tells it's drivers that its contingent insurance is adequate- but that is only for the rider, and your car AFTER your private insurer knocks you back, which then affects your ability to gain private insurance in the future


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

its amazing how much hate some people here show and its also hilarious how some brag they made 1300+ working 70+ hours. each market IS different. what some lack to account for and perhaps its also due to some drivers lack of knowledge or experience, is the traffic in each market is different. yeah I think it could be PS but I don't get why theyd brag about how much they made driving 20+ hours a week. I don't care. doesn't affect me and my market. I know what to expect from my market.


----------

